# My cat will not let me sleep!



## Bellatrix (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello- I just adopted a cat from a shelter less than a week ago. She is over all a wonderful cat, she is good with my three year old daughter, uses the litter box, and is very gentle. However, she demands more attention and affection that any cat (or dog!) I've ever met. She follows me where ever I go in the house and gets really upset when she isn't right by my side. She wants me to hold her and pet her ALL THE TIME, and when I don't, she doesn't give up crawling on me or running under my feet and tripping me up. If I won't let her in the room I am in, she paws and the door and cries. She even tried to jump in the bath tub with me! This alone is driving me mad, but the worst part it, this doesn't stop when I'm ready to go to bed. She keeps me awake all night long begging for attention. I have obviously tried locking her out of my room, but she sit by the door and meows so loud I wake up anyway. My house isn't very big and there isn't anywhere I can put her for the night where I wont hear her cry. I can't function being this sleep deprived! A few more nights like this and I am afraid I will have no choice but to give her up. Has anyone else been in this situation? how do I get her to leave me alone? She spent a month in the shelter after being with the same owner for 9 years... could this just be her way of coping with the trauma? I need help!


----------



## dwadamcat (Oct 1, 2009)

I would say time will tell. She is probably just so overly happy that you got her out of possible death sentence and she is just showing you how much she loves you :luv . I just got a kitten and the first night he kept me up... second night I was so gone on NyQuil that I think he tried according to my little kitten love scratches. so I feel your pain but I know it is just his age. I know when buttons(other cat) starts being needy at night I grab her and hold her like a teddy bear but not petting her, after a while she gets the point. I would just try that, I hope it works out for you and I am sure she will get over it. She might even fall asleep in your arms with you, my dream come true :mrgreen:


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> She spent a month in the shelter after being with the same owner for 9 years... could this just be her way of coping with the trauma? I need help!


I would say that her behavior could easily be the result of being put in a shelter after 9 years with her owner. She may think that you'll leave her too. Time will tell if this will decrease as she begins to trust that you'll return, but you may have to consider that she is just THAT affectionate/needy. Hopefully, for your sanity, it's the first one.


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

LOTS of playtime before bed often helps the issue. You've got to tire them out. A full tummy often helps as well. 

My kitten, Jeckel, used to terrorize use at night. He pounces on any moving body part (you learn to get comfy quickly and just stay in that position after a while). He stands over your face and purrs loudly until you wake up and play with him. He did eventually get better at leaving us to sleep, but he still would wake us up on many occasions as well.

What solved the issue completely was getting another cat. Although your cat isn't waking you up in want of play, like mine, I think another cat would still greatly help this situation. A feline cuddle buddy would divert some of the attention away from you.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeckel said:


> What solved the issue completely was getting another cat. Although your cat isn't waking you up in want of play, like mine, I think another cat would still greatly help this situation. A feline cuddle buddy would divert some of the attention away from you.


That's what did the trick for me! When Franklin was a baby he was my only cat. I swear he had Velcro in his DNA. I couldn't go anywhere in my apartment without him stuck to me. It sounds cute but I knew it wasn't good for either of us. So I got Franny. She and Franklin bonded much more quickly than she and I did. Now every body is happy


----------



## Bellatrix (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Maybe another cat would help, I'm just afraid of ending up with TWO cats that won't let me sleep. My cat does seem to give me more space when my daughter is home (she's with her dad part time), and lets me sleep too. At least I'll be able to get some sleep half the week.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Many rescued cats will behave like this. When I brought Ebony home years ago (she went to the Bridge at age 18 a few years ago), she was 7 mos old and had been almost completely ignored previously. I didn't sleep to speak of for a week. But I was o.k. with that -- I understood it. She was DESPERATE for affection and touch. I sat up grooming her (she loved brushing) and just gave her what she wanted until, after a week, she seemed to believe that there was plenty of love to go around and she started to relax. She was always more a "people" cat than a "cat's cat" and needed me more than the other cats, but after that she let me sleep. 

When kitties realize that there is plenty of food/love/attention to go around, they can relax. I would give her as much love as you can and try to believe that things WILL settle down.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

i have the perfect solution:

let me have the cat! :lol: 

i swear trying to find a cat that wants that attention is never in my reach. i always get the "aloof" types. even azores runs away from me when my arms reach out for her lol.

so if the kitty drives you crazy im here, but the previous posters are right. good ole fashion play time to wear them out. sometimes giving azores treats makes her "cool down" too.


----------

